# Late Snow = &quot;Shroom Fertilizer&quot;



## ninja jim (Jan 23, 2013)

This snow will give a great boost to the Morels. They call a late spring snow, "Poor Man's Fertilizer" as it not only keeps the soil moist but is full of nitrogen. 

A month or so to go folks! tap tap tap...hello is this thing on?

check out my shroom blog. 
Ninja Shroomer on Facebook


----------



## csinhoosierland (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm new to this site but have been shrooming for along time. I'm in Madison/Henry Co. area...I agree with you about the snow! Can't wait to start! I put a new mushroom bag in my car the other day and when I picked up my grandsons to take them sledding yesterday, they saw that onion sack and said...Grandma! Are the mushrooms ready??


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

It was true two years ago. Fingers crossed.


----------



## hoosiermushrooms (Feb 26, 2013)

It will surely help.

We are still about average for precipitation
http://water.weather.gov/precip/
Last 30 Days -&gt; Percent of Normal -&gt; Indiana

Right now looking like the best area would be Lafayette to Frankfort, but that is bound to change.


----------

